# help heater burn.



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

i just noticed my p had a heater burn can i do anything to help it heal faster. thanks in advance.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

im not sure but i know adding salt helps for alota stuff a tablespoon for every 5-10 gallons


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Keep the water clean and it should heal by itself. There might be some scarring after it heals though...


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

One of my rbps had a terrible burn, took about 4 weeks to heal fully and the scar is a collection of very sparkly scales. Makes me wish I had the heater in the filter at the time.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

this will take care of it


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

add salt, keep temp 82-84. mine had a decently bad one, about.75" by 1.5", it healed within 2 weeks, scar was gone in two months


----------

